# Where best to buy a laptop in Dubai?



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

As title, it's time for a new laptop - nothing fancy, standard Windows kit - can anyone recommend a good outlet in Dubai? 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Carrefour seems as good a place, as any.
Small tip - all machines are Windows 8, these days.
This really lends itself well to touchscreen PCs.
We bought two HP touchscreen PCs in December and this makes Windows 8 nearly bearable!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Good tip, thanks, off I go to fight the crowds in CF!


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nowadays everything is going cheap there due to DSF. You can get a big discount on deals.


----------



## sixtyniner (Jan 16, 2015)

What are the prices in Dubai for mobile phones / laptops?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

sixtyniner said:


> What are the prices in Dubai for mobile phones / laptops?


So, you're looking for a price list for EVERY make and EVERY model of phone/laptop available in Dubai?

Why not ask "how long is a piece of string?"

Clarity in your question would go a LONG way to getting you something back in return.


----------



## sixtyniner (Jan 16, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> So, you're looking for a price list for EVERY make and EVERY model of phone/laptop available in Dubai?
> 
> Why not ask "how long is a piece of string?"
> 
> Clarity in your question would go a LONG way to getting you something back in return.


No, but roughly how much is different in price than eg. The US or UK

I am interested in the price of the Samsung S4 or iPhone 6


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

sixtyniner said:


> No, but roughly how much is different in price than eg. The US or UK
> 
> I am interested in the price of the Samsung S4 or iPhone 6


Have a mooch around souq.com they'll have plenty of sellers on there for you to peruse.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In general phones and laptops are around 20% cheaper here than the UK.
This is mainly down to the VAT not applying in Dubai, compared with UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Is the UAE iPhone 6 locked down like the others i.e. FaceTime? My iP 5 is on the way out so need to replace it.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You can buy "non-UAE" iPhones easily which will have FaceTime.

Ask the retailer before you buy


----------

